# dark-3d



## JonnyBee (16. Mai 2012)

Hab auf youtube einen vergleich gesehen zwischen demr normalen Grafik und dark-3d. Hat jemand erfahrung mit dem Programm gemacht? läuft das gut? sah wirklich viel besser aus. Wo habt ihr das geladen und wie bekommt man das zum laufen?


----------



## myxir21 (16. Mai 2012)

Ist gemäss Blizzard nicht erlaubt und kann zu Bann führen. 



Also guter Rat: Finger weg. Auch wenns besser aussieht


----------



## tomsch (16. Mai 2012)

bis jetzt laut jay wilson (Game Director von D3) KEIN cheat und auch keine banngefahr....könnte sich aber mit updates von Dark-3D ändern.

Quelle: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,883501/Diablo-3-Pixelshader-Mod-Dark-3D-ist-kein-Cheat-Bann-unwahrscheinlich/Rollenspiel-Adventure/News/
(den link mit copy paste benutzen sonst funktioniert er irgendwie nich)


----------



## floppydrive (16. Mai 2012)

Ach quatsch immer drauf damit, je mehr Programme man drauf hat umso besser, dazu noch Virenscanner und Firewall ausschalten und der Spaß geht los.


----------

